# Hydration pack all gunky from 6 months of neglect



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Hi guys, I suffered an ankle injury last year and took a long rest to help recover. My ankle doesn't feel the same anymore, but I have been told that I should get back into cycling.

So, I took out my backpack and there was green stuff over the zippers, and the hydration bladder had black slime in it. :eekster: I disconnected the tube from the bladder, and removed the mouth pieces and soaked them in a chlorine solution.

However the mouth piece is stiff now. It is hard to turn it from the closed to open position. Would soaking everything overnight in a chlorine solution be good enough?


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Just get another reservoir, they're not that expensive. I wouldn't drink out of a reservoir that had black slime in it. Those things can absorb the taste of whats been in them pretty easily so if its been like that for six months I wouldn't even try drinking from it. I would look at getting a Platypus reservoir- Platypus at REI - Free shipping on orders of $50 or more


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

^^+1. Just get a new bladder. It's not worth getting sick over.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I just unearthed a nasty, gunky Platypus bottle that had some sports drink and water in it. I guess it'd been hiding for several weeks. Cleaned it using boiling water and a brush. Hit it with some mouthwash and another rinse afterward. Good to go.

+1 for Platypus products. Less funk potential than C-bak reservoirs and less expensive. I've been using the $13 70-oz bottles for hydrapacks for 15 years, no problem. Long rides, bring two-no refilling anything. Does require the elbow cap adapter, which used to be sold alone, now must be bought with a hose and bite valve: Platypus Drinking Tube at REI.com

For mildew such as you found growing on the zipper, Mira-Zyme is the tool. Five bucks and you'll have plenty left over for your tent, bivy bag, yada. REI has it.

Mike


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

They're all right. The bladder is too porous to sterilize easily. Best to just buy a new one. Typically once black mold becomes entrenched, you can never get rid of the black, even if there are no living organisms.


----------



## cheezy (Mar 27, 2012)

I feel like purchasing a new bladder is a no brainer in that situation you just described... Platypus or source bladders.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Hmmm.. After soaking it for 2 days it looks like the last time I saw it.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

If you feel like trying to drink from that go for it, but I see enough discoloration in the reservoir and drinking tube that I personally wouldn't do it. Like I said earlier, these things absorb the taste of what is in them very easily so even if you have the slime out the taste of it could still be there.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

I have not used it yet. I think I will take everyone's advice and get a new one.. much cheaper than a visit to the doctor's!


----------



## donorco (Jun 13, 2010)

I haven't had anything but water in the bladder of my camelbak but I was told to drain it as much as possible, including blowing out the water from the tube, fold it up and toss it into the freezer. Keeps it from going skunky and supposedly kills all the germs/bacteria. I've been doing that with the same bladder for 4 years with no issues.


----------



## McBain01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Use Sodium Metabisulfite you can get it from home brew / home wine making stores but be careful in it use it can be dangerous. I,v used it to steralize home brew gear, glass bottles, wine making gear, and added to my wine as it is a good preservative.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Camelback sells sanitizer tablets. Or you can just use a solution of bleach and water, let it sit, then rinse well.


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

If bleach won't kill an organism, there's a good chance it won't die.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The bladder looks ok but the tubing looks a bit nasty. I'd probably replace that but keep the bladder.


----------



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

Bleaching mine has kept them clean. People need to keep an eye on hydro packs before they get nasty.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

thmslilly said:


> Bleaching mine has kept them clean. People need to keep an eye on hydro packs before they get nasty.


Yup. Just freeze them when not in use and no problems.

I have my old Camelback bladder from 10 years ago that's still immaculate, all I've ever done is lemon juice mixed with water and freeze it when I'm done.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

You freeze it empty, right? Not with water-->ice for the next ride (drink it as it melts)...?


----------



## donorco (Jun 13, 2010)

Empty the bladder and tube that way you don't run the risk of the bladder tearing because water expands as it turns to ice. And you can fold it up which takes up less room in the freezer.


----------



## gcfowler (Mar 21, 2008)

Great idea, need to try that my tube from the reservoir has black mold that I didn't see hidden under the tube cover. Nasty


----------



## Capt M (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm surprised it didn't get up and walk away when you tried to clean it... 

Trying to save a few $$$ by not buying a new reservoir will be eaten up quickly by the imminent medical bills.


----------



## twistie (May 29, 2012)

THANK YOU! I thought I was the only one that neglected my bladder. $9.99 for a 2 qt replacement. I like the fold it up and freeze it idea too! When I was a kid, that slimy green stuff floating in the pond we called "frog spit" there is no way a frog got into my bladder (laughing) what a great way to start the morning, coffee and mtbr. Have a great day!


----------

